# MKII VR6 swap wiring, not cranking at all...



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

*MKII VR6 swap wiring, no fuel no spark...*

I just finished the physical swap of a 12v into my girlfriends '92 CE2 MKII Golf.








The donor was a '95 OBDI Passat.
All motor parts and wiring have been kept, with the exception of the SAI.
I swapped the fuel pump and tank from a '95 OBDI Golf and used the Passat fuel pump harness to hook up to the fuseblock.
The engine harness from the Passat was used, plugged into the fuseblock via F, G1 and G2. The rest of the fuseblock is the original Golf's.
.
My problem is, it won't even crank, my battery is good, putting out 12.57v but it simply will not crank. I am not getting fuel (the pump or relay) and tested with my spark plugs, I am not getting spark.
Since it will not crank at all I am leaning towards an ignition problem, however my main inkling is that there is no plug in Z1, power for the fuel pump and injectors.
But by looking at the wiring diagrams for a '95 VR6 there shows no wire plugged into Z1.
Any help would be great, thank you gents









_Modified by francocorrado at 8:14 PM 8-9-2009_

_Modified by francocorrado at 8:15 PM 8-9-2009_

_Modified by francocorrado at 10:25 AM 8-10-2009_


_Modified by francocorrado at 11:05 AM 8-10-2009_


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: MKII VR6 swap wiring, not cranking at all... (francocorrado)*

sounds like you forgot to put a fuse in the alarm plug.


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

he is using the golf ignition harness, there is no alarm plug.
sounds like you didn't bypass the clutch safety switch


----------



## mark2.0aba (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*

sounds more like he didnt plug the red/yellow single connector wire from the engine harness into 30-30b, and it is not cranking cause you need to run a jumper wire to get the starter to crank....(atleast im guessing,had to do this to all three swaps i have done all out of passats)


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

Thank you Mark, I'm going to try and find that r/y plug now. I don't have any r/y wires with a plug big enough for the 30/30b slots. I do however have a looped wire coming out of 30 into 30b.
Also, the seatbelt wiring was bypassed long ago when I took out the suicide seat belts.
Thanks for all the help, I'll keep this thread updated


----------



## c-had (Oct 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *francocorrado* »_Thank you Mark, I'm going to try and find that r/y plug now. I don't have any r/y wires with a plug big enough for the 30/30b slots. I do however have a looped wire coming out of 30 into 30b.
Also, the seatbelt wiring was bypassed long ago when I took out the suicide seat belts.
Thanks for all the help, I'll keep this thread updated










who said anything about seatbelt. clutch safety switch sonny j


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

I just pulled the 30/30b adapter from the Passat's harness that tees into 4 smaller plugs and tried the stray r/y wire from the engine harness in all 4 of the spots and still nothing.
Does the ECU monitor the clutch switch? Because I can't even find the plug for it, I don't think it was on the Passat engine harness.
Also, I switched out the ECU relay from the Passats fuseblock, it was 109 and the Golf one was 32.
Thanks again guys


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok,
Its cranking now, the ignition wire was not connected, had to change it from a two wire plug to one, and route out the alarm.
Thanks again for looking lads










_Modified by francocorrado at 11:50 AM 8-10-2009_


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (c-had)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c-had* »_
who said anything about seatbelt. clutch safety switch sonny j

Sorry mate, I guess thats what I get for creating and responding to posts in two different threads








Is the clutch switch controlled by the ECU? Either way, its letting me crank, and I don't think it would if the clutch switch was the problem, just looking for spark now.


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (francocorrado)*

obd1 cars did not come with the yellow red/blue wire plug only obd2 cars did and as for the 30-30b there for your fuel pumps see if this helps you out
http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7831


----------



## mark2.0aba (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (brian500)*

this is the plug i am talking about(the red/yellow.single red connector)









that must be plugged/spliced in to get the fuel pump to turn on,if that is the wire you are saying isnt on OBD1 cars that is not true,me and two of my friends all have OBD1 passat swaps and all had to connect that wire to 30-30b.


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

The only wire that comes out of the engine harness that looks like that, is for SAI. I plugged it into Y2 (switched 12v) and all it does is click on the SAI solenoid in the engine bay.
However, I'm reading conflicting things on here. Some say, you have to have the 30/30b loop, and then there is what you're saying. I've tried both with no luck.
What year was you and your friend's swap? I did an OBDII swap with little to no wiring problems, however fuel power came from Z1.
This is really starting to bug me, I've got power at the ECU constant and switched, power at the coilpack.
The fuel pump primes for about a second when switched over, but moves no fuel when jumped.
The crank position sensor reads 562ohms which is acceptable by the Bentley.
Thanks for everyone's help, we can do this


----------



## mark2.0aba (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (francocorrado)*

my swap was a 93 passat,one friends was a 95 passat,and the other was a 94 passat.i did all the wiring in all of these and in each one i got no fuel pump action until i put that single wire to 30-30b,two of them had the actual looped wire and one had the plug you say yours had.either way i dont ee how that would effect that.
if you have that red/yellow wire with that red connecter and its on the engine harness it couldnt be for the SAI.....


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (mark2.0aba)*

The Bentley I have, a MKIII Golf/Jetta one, shows the only r/y wire from the ECU that goes into the cabin is the SAI one, that trips the SAI solenoid. That's the '95 AAA wiring harness.
I have a MKIII Golf fuel pump, with a MKIII Golf harness plugged into the fuseblock via the stock plug location, plug M. I also got rid of the inline pump from the stock 8v.


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

God I wish I knew WTF you guys were talking about. 
I need to be around for THIS part of the swap ...I need the experience. I've got physical swaps in the bag, I just need to have more experience with this wiring game.
I still don't feel confident to tackling a swap's wiring at this point.


----------



## mark2.0aba (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (vwisthebest)*

well maybe the mkIII is different but i know as far as passat wiring goes and the swaps that i have done, that red/yellow wire tells the fuel pump to turn on.i never got the fuel pump to turn one unless that wire and spliced into 30-30b.....i hope you get it figured out man i know how stressful wiring is....i hate it.

oh and if your still using the passat fuel pump harness it shouldnt make what im saying wrong,when i pulled the swap out of the 95 for my friend that same r/y wire was in 30-30b..


_Modified by mark2.0aba at 11:07 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (mark2.0aba)*

I'm using the Golf Harness for the fuel pump although, looking at both the Golf Bentley and Passat Bentley, they are the same harness, pulling power from the same place and fused in the same place.
There are some slight differences in wiring for the fuel pump relay, but the way I have everything hooked up now, it is correct according to the Passat wiring diagrams. The 1995 Passat wiring diagrams, show the 30/30b jump and battery power in Y3.
Pin G2/9 on my harness (verified in by the Passat diagram) has no wire. This wire on the Golf diagram is r/y and goes to the ecu. It connects with where 30b meets inside the fuseblock.
I guess that's neither here nor there because I'm using Passat wiring and the fuel pump harness are the same and I'm also using the Passat relay, but it does explain why I don't need that r/y wire you were talking about Mark.
Although, I did find on the Passat diagram, a wire that goes from the ECU that is r/y that plugs directly into Y1 with no connector in between. I plugged the wire I put into Y2 that I think controls the SAI into Y1 and no start. But that plug had a single connector.
I'm at my wits end with this, I really am. Everything I have is hooked up properly, the only sensor to the engine that is not hooked up is the vehicle speed sensor wire, which according to the Passat Bentley plugs into TV13 the Vehicle Speed Signal Wire Connector above fuse/relay panel. Where and what the hell is that? It just says its a connector. I haven't the faintest what I'm looking for, I certainly can't find any more single wire plug female ends.


_Modified by francocorrado at 9:50 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## mark2.0aba (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (francocorrado)*

haha well too bad you dont live close i would come and give you a hand but too bad thats not an option..


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mark2.0aba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark2.0aba* »_this is the plug i am talking about(the red/yellow.single red connector)









that must be plugged/spliced in to get the fuel pump to turn on,if that is the wire you are saying isnt on OBD1 cars that is not true,me and two of my friends all have OBD1 passat swaps and all had to connect that wire to 30-30b.

our harness is different on older harness they used a plastic plug wich goes in 30-30b you can plug in single connectors in it did you put the fuse in the alarm bypass


_Modified by brian500 at 11:35 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

Yup, I fused the alarm bypass


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

Fixed it. Grounds were a bit dodgey and the fuel lines were on the wrong hoses under the car.
Thanks for all the help guys


----------

